
MongoDB: Null pointer dereference due to utter plebbery (2013) - pabo
https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/PYTHON-532
======
raxxorrax
Slightly agressive tone in reporting but to the point. I really miss that.
Great that he mentioned Coverity and got a statement from them.

